# How do you quote only part of a post?



## suziquzie (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want to put up a post referring to only part of someone else's, how do you use only part of it? I've been using the whole thing, then deleting what I don't want, but it doesn't turn out right.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> If you want to put up a post referring to only part of someone else's, how do you use only part of it? I've been using the whole thing, then deleting what I don't want, but it doesn't turn out right.



Be very careful not to disturb the parts between the brackets [ ] and what you're doing should work fine.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 16, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Be very careful not to disturb the parts between the brackets [ ].


 
Dont disturb the brackets. Got it.... I think.  If this works I did and Thank you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 16, 2008)

And if you want to quote part of a post, like this:



			
				suziquzi said:
			
		

> Got it.... I think



You just:


copy what you want to quote
paste into your new post
highlight what you just pasted
click on the "Quote" picture above the box
Now, immediately after the word QUOTE, with NO SPACE, type an equal sign and the name of the person you quoted (I typed your name)
That's how you quote just part of a post


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 16, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Be very careful not to disturb the parts between the brackets [ ] and what you're doing should work fine.



Actually, you can disturb the parts between the brackets - just don't remove one of the brackets or it will look like this:



GotGarlic said:


> Be very careful not to disturb the parts between the brackets [ ] and what you're doing should work fine./QUOTE]
> 
> I "accidentally" removed the first bracket turning off the quote command.
> 
> Is that what you were doing suziquzie?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> If you want to put up a post referring to only part of someone else's, how do you use only part of it? I've been using the whole thing, then deleting what I don't want, but it doesn't turn out right.


 

If you quote less than a poster's complete quote, you should acknowledge that you edited it with the insertion of elipses (3 dots in a row). For example, you full first post is above. 

If I wanted to edit it as part of my post, I would do it like this:




suziquzie said:


> ...how do you use only part of it?...


 

The ellipses (three dots, only three) indicate that text was removed.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there a simple way to do multiple quotes from different people in one post? I think I saw someone do that on this forum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 16, 2008)

pacanis - for the life of me I cannot always get the multi-quote function to work so what I do is have two windows open - I can copy from one window and paste into another window.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 16, 2008)

How do you do the permanent quote at the bottom of your posts?


----------



## Rom (Jan 16, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> How do you do the permanent quote at the bottom of your posts?




Go to "User Cp" and go to "edit signature".


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 16, 2008)

Rom said:


> Go to "User Cp" and go to "edit signature".


 Thanks Rom, that was easy.


----------



## Rom (Jan 17, 2008)

NP 

Nice sig  ewwwww fingers!


----------

